# Mandolin concert 2 in Gmajor



## PJaye (May 22, 2015)

A recently finished concert for mandolin in the compact/melodic style of popular 18th century European composers for the instrument. 
The second piece is another recent one in a series of single pieces I've worked out. I put some of them up on youtube now and then -and try to find something pleasing to look at to go along with it- but It's hard to find the classical crowd there. Anyway...


----------

